
Why Is Python So Popular, If It’s So Darn Slow? - happy-go-lucky
http://pythonforengineers.com/why-is-python-so-popular-if-its-so-darn-slow/
======
StormTr00perz
I think of Python like a Swiss Army Knife of programming.

Like a swiss army knife, it is no replacement for a butcher knife however it's
convenient, easy and for most cases it gets the job done.

